# Thoughts on these TYCOs??



## 82whiskey (Sep 6, 2009)

Hi all,

I got these four cars in a lot of TYCO track. All together it looks to be a couple of sets worth of track. It came with 2 sets of old instructions, 2 of the TYCO accessories books from 1967 and these four cars. Wondering what your thoughts are on the cars. Original? Value?

Thanks, Brian


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

Bodies look mint from the pix! Great catch. :thumbsup::thumbsup: rr


----------



## joeslotcar (Mar 12, 2003)

I like the Tyco-S cars for the great variety and detail.
The Blue Ferrari's came with #5 or #6 tampos. There are versions with the numbers on the doors also (as pictured in the catalog). The D Jags look like they are in great shape. There is often paint loss on the tip of the fin from rollovers. Both these cars were painted in different versions of green, gold, red, or blue. 
If I was selling them at a show, I'd be asking $75-$100 per car if they are as good as they look in your pictures.
-Joe


----------



## 82whiskey (Sep 6, 2009)

Thanks, they are really nice condition cars. Each one has one small tick somewhere but there is otherwise no wear or scratch marks at all and the paint looks great. They look like they were hardly played with.


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

THOSE are called keepers...but seeing as how you have two of each....

pick the best of each model...sell the twin.

Nice score Whiskey!


----------



## TjetBill (May 8, 2010)

*Or.....*

Give them to NTx for conversion to dirt modified... :freak:


----------



## 82whiskey (Sep 6, 2009)

You read my mind Bill...


----------



## kcl (Dec 27, 2009)

Nice find on the tyco s cars. don't find many in that condition. 
I would reconsider sending them to NT, they deserve a better fate
than that 

kcl


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

Bill Hall said:


> THOSE are called keepers...but seeing as how you have two of each....
> 
> pick the best of each model...sell the twin.
> 
> Nice score Whiskey!


theres only one twin, check it out, the Jag's have different numbers. I would hold onto both of them.


----------



## kiwidave (Jul 20, 2009)

My thoughts are " You lucky [email protected]#%&*#"!!!


----------



## bobwoodly (Aug 25, 2008)

Very, very nice! I think I may like the old Tyco S's the best. You might find them on ebay under completed listings to get a sense of the value. I've never had those models so I'm not sure what the value is offhand.

Tom


----------



## 82whiskey (Sep 6, 2009)

kiwidave said:


> My thoughts are " You lucky [email protected]#%&*#"!!!


----------



## 82whiskey (Sep 6, 2009)

sethndaddy said:


> theres only one twin, check it out, the Jag's have different numbers. I would hold onto both of them.


Good point snd. I guess I'll just be selling one of the Ferraris. I finally have a few nice cars in my collection!!!!:woohoo:


----------



## micyou03 (Apr 8, 2003)

Great score!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

sethndaddy said:


> theres only one twin, check it out, the Jag's have different numbers. I would hold onto both of them.


Yeah...there's a huge future in Tyco S D-type Jag variations...hold on while I fetch my 401 K.


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

Bill Hall said:


> Yeah...there's a huge future in Tyco S D-type Jag variations...hold on while I fetch my 401 K.


I was just stating a difference, I wasn't being a smartass.


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

sethndaddy said:


> I was just stating a difference, I wasn't being a smartass.


Better check yer signature line Ed! :tongue:


----------



## SplitPoster (May 16, 2006)

I'd use any excuse not to part with any of em! Except maybe to trade for something just as nice that you don't have! It's not just the value, it's the rarity of coming across a find like that to begin with! Thanks for posting!


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

TjetBill said:


> Give them to NTx for conversion to dirt modified... :freak:


Well, I thought long and hard on this, 
and these cars just dont quite have the lines to make a good dirt modified, so I'll have to pass. :wave:

These cars look really nice. 
My first thought was how they would look in a field of original style Speed Racer cars.


----------



## TjetBill (May 8, 2010)

NTxSlotCars said:


> Well, I thought long and hard on this,
> and these cars just dont quite have the lines to make a good dirt modified, so I'll have to pass. :wave:
> 
> These cars look really nice.
> My first thought was how they would look in a field of original style Speed Racer cars.


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

Bill Hall said:


> Better check yer signature line Ed! :tongue:


guess I'll have to change it now. God, so I guess everything I ever said was stupid useless B.S.. Nice to be bashed by one of the regulars .

Bill, I always thought all your stuff was master piece material. I thank you for the projects you did for me, but please don't turn into one of those egotistical people who jump around with big words bashing us lame brains when we say something that may conflict with you.


----------



## videojimmy (Jan 12, 2006)

It seems to me that the vibe here has slowly been changing for the worse over the last year. Why do all these forums eventually turn into nasty sandboxes?


----------



## Im Paul (Nov 3, 2008)

sethndaddy said:


> guess I'll have to change it now. God, so I guess everything I ever said was stupid useless B.S.. Nice to be bashed by one of the regulars .
> 
> Bill, I always thought all your stuff was master piece material. I thank you for the projects you did for me, but please don't turn into one of those egotistical people who jump around with big words bashing us lame brains when we say something that may conflict with you.




He (Bill) does it quite often.


----------



## 82whiskey (Sep 6, 2009)

Hey, how about those cars!

:thumbsup::wave:


----------



## tjd241 (Jan 25, 2004)

Im Paul said:


> He (Bill) does it quite often.


You (Paul) should know that comments like this are not needed here.


----------



## Im Paul (Nov 3, 2008)

Well dont take it the wrong way,I'm just being honest.

so yeah i really never got into the S series.I think those are nice cars.The candy colors are real nice.Imagine those colors on the tycopro bodies.The ISO was cover in candy color paint as well.The color was carried on from the S cars to the tycopro line,A transition.I do like how the 2 tone color fades look on the tycopro cars.


----------



## SwamperGene (Dec 1, 2003)

Nice cars 





Wish I had a few, just to make snail jokes :freak:


----------



## wheelszk (Jul 8, 2006)

Just what you need..........


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

Oh thats really rich Ed. 

...my bestest bud.

1 ya never said thanx

2 ya never acknowledged reciept

3 ya never even offered token compensation

...but sugar wont melt in yer mouth when YOU want something

So what...you JUST hit yer head er sumpthing? I'm an egotistical, verbose, scumabiscuiteater? That's all you got? Hahahahahahaha! FYI...the biggest word I used was ten letters...thus allowing you to keep both shoes on to better kick me with.

Well tell my mama (she'll laugh) when you and IM BubbleBoy carpool on down to the Politically Correct Police Precinct and file yer insensitivity report on the big bad slottard.

"He does it quite often Officer!" Hahahahahahaha...OMG! 
Yer killing me! Does yer Aunt Polly know yer out in the sun?

Lets bury the hatchet now before I'm completely delighted to tell my side of it.


----------



## videojimmy (Jan 12, 2006)

Although the Tyco S cars are slow, they've always been among my favs.
Always liked the steering guide pin on the early releases. You can find them
on ebay now.

Great cars, I'd hang to all of them.


----------



## smokinHOs (May 30, 2006)

*Tyco S...*

Ya know.. you guys got me thinking.. not about the personal BS but about the Tyco S...

I have a bunch of cars in my collection and have never bought, owned, borrowed, or drove a Tyco S. How do they run? Like tjets... different..

I am kinda curious now.. 

-Marc and Marcus

BTW- those are nice looking cars... probably the best I have seen on here or even the 'bay.

-Marc and Marcus


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

Personal BS aside...

A simple and durable design. The Tyco S behaves like any worm driven rig. No doubt they were ideally suited by design to troll along with their worm drive trains.

Like any slotcar there's good bad and inbetween. They dont have a lot of top end speed...plenty of torque though, they'll climb a tree. Throttle response is tractor like. Blahhhhhhh! My theory is that they are a lot like an Aurora vibrator...not a lot of zip to start with ...so ya really gotta watch the friction points.

Most come with festered up extra crispy tires. I bought replacements from Weird Jack with great results. The "S" is great for the grandyuns gearing wise. They'll fishtail a bit, settle down and stay in the slot pretty good. I always thought they made a good trainer for the wee-uns. The guide pins are often AWOL or broken, but the Aurora/AW unit is a simple replacement.


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

In other words, they'd be perfect for a slow poke like me!!


----------



## amxbmw (Apr 8, 2006)

First the Jaguars> 

The colors were blue, red, gold and green. The last green one I saw roll through eBay went for $154.00. The green one before that was $120 and some change. The red ones I have seen have fetched around $60-$70 for #8 and a little higher for the #7 car.

The #5 is a 1964 Ferrari Testarossa and they also came in blue, gold, red and green. The red and green ones are the rare ones of this body style.

They are all collectible and they look great! Like Bill said they are keepers:thumbsup:.


----------



## 82whiskey (Sep 6, 2009)

I decided to list one of the Ferraris on the bay.

User name 82_whiskey

Brian


----------



## 82whiskey (Sep 6, 2009)

Guys, check out the one I have listed and give me your honest opinion.

It was one or two issue that are clearly spelled out. Do you think I'm asking a fair price for this car?

Thanks, Brian


----------



## amxbmw (Apr 8, 2006)

82whiskey said:


> Guys, check out the one I have listed and give me your honest opinion.
> 
> It was one or two issue that are clearly spelled out. Do you think I'm asking a fair price for this car?
> 
> Thanks, Brian



I think it is listed well. Above all it shows really well. As far as price I think it is fair. I have four listing going now. One bidder committed to my #2 Earnhardt car, but the other three nothing but lookers. After all this racing today I'm hoping the buyers will be feeling good and buy some of our auctions. I always put a buy it now on my auctions hoping for the snag and I have seen them go over my buy it now price after they start bidding.


----------

